Why did I get so many emails from sites regarding Privacy Policy changes today? - Froyoh
======
bausshf
GDPR has to be in effect by May 25th and so companies are changing their
privacy policies to comply with it.

It's probably a coincidence that it all happened the same day for you.

------
MBCook
GDPR is going into effect so tons of companies are changing privacy policies.

